# 3.5ghz oc q8300!



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 6, 2011)

the day before yesterday i achieved 3,5ghz on the q8300 with an fsb 470.
Temps are perfect idle & load, maximum recorded was 61 degrees, on the first core under heavy load (linpack 4.5 hours & prime95 'overnighter' (12 hours) all perfectly stable
Now i think my mem is my bottleneck here cuz anything past 470 fsb and it will not boot. it does post though, but when its trying to load win7 it bsods or win 7 tries to recover (that aint gonna work it freezes a few seconds later).
my mem are 2x A-Data ddr2 800 standerd timmings; 6-6-6-18-2 wich is pretty high for ddr2 i know.
my timings are currently verry loose but seem to be working, timings: 7-7-7-21-3.
and the mem runs at 940mhz  voltage, set to 2.1v, 

my actual question was, is there another way to achieve higher fsb without loosen the timings even more ?

ps. please excuse me if my english is not that good.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 6, 2011)

hell what to your have for, fsb termination voltage?? also what skew settings do you have??  subsettings like those will help to achieve a higher fsb, can you post a template of your bios settings and what they are set at?? in the overclocking section


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 7, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> hell what to your have for, fsb termination voltage?? also what skew settings do you have??  subsettings like those will help to achieve a higher fsb, can you post a template of your bios settings and what they are set at?? in the overclocking section



uhmm yeh sure i will, just use my hd2 to take the pictures.

Edit, got it to 3588mhz with 478 fsb, the cpu & nb skew are left untouched and the termination voltage is set @ 1.4 my cpu gtl refrence is set @ 0.63x.


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 7, 2011)

here u go .

http://img821.imageshack.us/g/page1sy.jpg/


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 7, 2011)

try cpu skew--200 and nb skew -100. also 1.45 nbv and a little more fsb term should get you damn close to 500fsb


----------



## hat (Jan 7, 2011)

What does GTL do? And the CPU strap to NB?


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 7, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> try cpu skew--200 and nb skew -100. also 1.45 nbv and a little more fsb term should get you damn close to 500fsb



ok, gonna try the skew options, but the nb voltage is already maxed out @ 1.4 i can choose between 1.10 1.20 1.30 and 1.40.

back in a sec 

EDIT: my mobo does it in steps of 75 ps, so then it has to be 225 for the cpu & 75 for nb?


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 7, 2011)

hat said:


> What does GTL do? And the CPU strap to NB?



all i know of the gtl options is that the higher the fsb the more u must tweak with that setting.
 currently @ 470 im getting pretty close to high


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 7, 2011)

470? Nice!  I could only get mine up to 360 on my E7400 rig before it crapped out on me.  It's probably because I didn't mess with all these settings. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Flibolito (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice man that chip at those speeds will do nicely for a while to come. I love how overclocking can make your $$$ go much further if you know what your doing .


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 7, 2011)

Flibolito said:


> Very nice man that chip at those speeds will do nicely for a while to come. I love how overclocking can make your $$$ go much further if you know what your doing .



indeed, good that u mentioned it, IF u know what u doing whehe 
And that's why i love ocing cuz u get more for ur money. 
and all those hours sweating like a pig in the bios, is all worth it when playing games with 10/20 fps more .


----------



## Flibolito (Jan 7, 2011)

Aye if don't know what you are doing it will have the opposite effect on your wallet. But yeah a Q8300 at 3.6GHz should run damn near anything perfectly, clock-speed was one their main drawbacks for most games but you have fixed that, now it's a beast!


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 7, 2011)

Flibolito said:


> Aye if don't know what you are doing it will have the opposite effect on your wallet. But yeah a Q8300 at 3.6GHz should run damn near anything perfectly, clock-speed was one their main drawbacks for most games but you have fixed that, now it's a beast!



Yeh, i play battlefield bad company 2 online, and on 2.5 ghz it drawes an average of 34 fps  but sometimes it dropes al the way to 22/23 and thats pretty annoying with an fps game .
now when i oced it to 3.6 the average fps is 45-50 and it does not come even near the 30 fps so thats an amazing improvement. seeing this, im pretty curious what this cpu will do for future games and applications.!


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 7, 2011)

I tried to use the cpu & nb skew but even on te lowest setting *75ps* it will POST, but not boot (bsods or win 7 massive fail to recover  )


----------



## arroyo (Jan 7, 2011)

It could be end the of your CPU capabilities. Most of Q8xxx didn't go far beyond FSB 450.


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 7, 2011)

arroyo said:


> It could be end the of your CPU capabilities. Most of Q8xxx didn't go far beyond FSB 450.



nope its def not the max of the cpu, i had it running on 3.8 ghz (Stable), couple of weeks ago.
but unfortunately i cant remember the exact settings , i know the fsb ran over 500, with some skew & gtl ref options tuned.
But i have a THC mind and some things just slip out!


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 8, 2011)

OKay i tuned it back a bit to 3.51 why u ask, cuz everytime i startup a game or do some intensive loads, the gpu  crashes and recovers ( no gpu oc atm cuz of the cpu ocing, just keeping it real ) and still @ 3.51 ghz the gpu is crashing, sometimes in internet usage, (thats almost nothing acoording to gpushark  in win 7 with stripped looks, only uses 27 mb of ram *896mb vram* i tried cpu voltages ranging from 1.4v to even 1.5v (bios) thats 1.48v idle 1.43v load, and now my cpu v is set to 1.3000 bios, so 1.20 load in win. thats amazingly low for q8300 on 3.51.

if anyone ever had the same expierence with gpu driver crashing, while ocing ur cpu id like to know about it. how u fixed it or some tips r always welcome, bios screens are above, the only thing thats changed is the fsb from 478 to 468 and the cpu voltage is set to 1.3000 now. everything else is the same.


----------



## hat (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmm... perhaps the bus itself is unstable at that point. Something a stress test might not pick up, but something like game that loads the whole system would suffer from. Did you change any other voltages at all? FSB voltage, NB?


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds like your ram is maxing out. you could try setting it to lower than 1:1 if possible. or overvolting the ram slightly and putting some active cooling on there.


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 8, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Sounds like your ram is maxing out. you could try setting it to lower than 1:1 if possible. or overvolting the ram slightly and putting some active cooling on there.



 i was planning to upgrade ram anyways, something like ocz or kingston hyperX. & 2 mem cooling units r not that... expensive..
but my mobo is an not exactly a first rate in ocing so, if u look at the bios u see its @ 2.1 already and the standard voltages for 6-6-6-18-6-52-6-3 is 1.8v and currently its set to 7-7-7-27-4-60-7-4 @2.1v. i really dont want to go higher.. 
granted; the temps of the mobo r perfectly stable around 20-25°c idle and load 25-37°c for dont want to fry 4 gb or an mobo, just a few clocks .
and further more, i cant seem to set the ratio, the only thing that kinda works as a ratio is the fsb strap it lets me set a minimum of 200-266-333-400. the only fsb that will work is the 333 and the 400, why ?,cuz my mem goes crazy after the magical 950mhz barrier, also im limited by the multiplier. but thats on me cuz i knew when i bought it


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 8, 2011)

hat said:


> Hmm... perhaps the bus itself is unstable at that point. Something a stress test might not pick up, but something like game that loads the whole system would suffer from. Did you change any other voltages at all? FSB voltage, NB?



no mate, i only changed the cpu voltage to 1.3000 in the bios, and the fsb to 468mhz.
nothing else has changed even the timings are the same. *thanks to OC Profile +1 asus
weird thing is it boots up perfectly fine and no errors in prime95 with 1.3v thats actual 1.20v in load!!! (checked with speedfan & CPU-Z. i know the q8300 is a bit of a powersaver, but come on.... 
speaking of the powersaving options, i turned them all off, the ones like c1e speedstep bullS*** also set the mp at his "highest" of 7.5 & locked it.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

You should be able to squeeze a little more out of it with 1066mhz ram, but i don't know whether it would be worth the cost. Your NB should be able to handle 500mhz fine, you might wanna buy a little fan to stick on there tho to be extra careful and get some heatsinks for your mobo VRMs if you are scared of frying your mobo.

I'm not sure what your max CPU voltage should be, i remember for the wolfdales it was like 1.45v, so you should be ok to put 1.35v thru your chip so long as you have adequate cooling on there.


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 8, 2011)

yeh loved the wolfdale series, i had an e8400 for 3 years @ 3.6/3.8ghz amazing perf for 2 cores.
but i dont know about the 1066 ram cuz it wont boot up anything past 950mhz mem.
and i know the q8300  max vcore: 1.3625v. so i got a little breathing room here but not much.
and i got 2 reapers (thats the brandname) that spin both 4000rpm on the north and southbridge custom heatsink. so im not THAT worried but still. if there is a chance of destroying my system i would like to rule that out!


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

well, as long as you don't pump too much voltage through the north bridge, you should be fine. The mobo VRMs would be fine with the volts you are working at.
My bet is it's the ram that's limiting you. when i go for higher than 1100mhz on mine they refuse to work at any latency.
You could also try putting 1.35v through your cpu if that's what the max rated it. I've had 1.6v through my wolfdale for short periods to no ill effects, which is 0.15v over max rated. i used to run at 1.45v constantly, but now turned it down to just 1.35v as i don;t game as much.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2011)

Further validation that even with a shi**y chipset you can go above 500mhz FSB. It's just a pity i has SpeedStep enabled in this old screeny


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 8, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Further validation that even with a shi**y chipset you can go above 500mhz FSB. It's just a pity i has SpeedStep enabled in this old screeny
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110107/SuperPI.jpg




hmm pretty amazing. but what brand ram sticks r in there, cuz i have low budget a-data 2x2gb.
and i dont really trust the speedstep why? cuz its still actively switching multipliers on the same voltage for example; lets  say my q8300 is running @ 400mhz x7.5 = 3000mhz @ 1.3275 when the speedstep is enabled it switches from 7.5 to lets say 6 in idle, thats 6*400 =2400 on the some voltage of 1.3275, and if u leave the voltage on auto, i noticed that mostly on Asus board, they wont automaticly switch voltages according to the clockspeeds/load.
Still intel does not integrate such things without some good testing * Sarcastic*
also that cpu has 2 cores and mine has 4, it seems logical the fsb works slightly different,
 also my standard timings timings r 6-6-6-18 thats already freakin' high  for ddr2.
and my nb is already set to 1.4 wich is the default & the max when inserted a 45 nm technology cpu 
( says the info panel in the bios )
my southbridge is also pretty limited, it has a minum of 1.5 and a maximum of 1.7 wich is 1 step. so an increment of 0.20v.


----------

